# Anyone tried Tesco Ultraslim?



## Pink_Sparkle

I have terrible willpower and work long hours on a mixture of day and night shifts so I need a very easy diet......thats also easy on the bank balance! Was interested in trying celebrity slim but the price put me off....Ive seen tesco ultraslim pop up a few times while googling. 

Anyone tried it? :flower:


----------



## Mellage

This was in the news not long ago for having twice as many calories than what the box stated
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...g-diet-shake-twice-calories-label-stated.html

that being said a lot of people seem to think it works


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thanks Mellage! x


----------



## Boothh

yeah but the shakes only have 205 thats still less than slimfast :)


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Got the shakes yesterday and some meal replacement bars - starting tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Inge

hows is going? Im thinking of starting this on friday. As its my pay day!


----------

